# Surface pro 3 on dolphin



## obs123194 (Apr 5, 2015)

what's the optimum settings to run wii and gamecube games on a surface pro 3 running a i5 256gb and 8gb of ram? I would love to play the games at 60 fps.


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 5, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> what's the optimum settings to run wii and gamecube games on a surface pro 3 running a i5 256gb and 8gb of ram? I would love to play the games at 60 fps.


 
Should be able to run it on default.
Try turning off AA if its on, and have native res a bit higher than standard. [1.5x]


----------



## obs123194 (Apr 5, 2015)

got it. dont I have to do something special to make it run at 60 FPS?


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 5, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> got it. dont I have to do something special to make it run at 60 FPS?


 
Honestly it depends on the game.
Try something high-end like DBZ:BT3 and if you can get that to run at 60fps you can pretty much get anything else to run at 60fps.
Most of the time you can click "Wiki" button on the games, finding optimization charts.

But if you can get 60fps at stock you're good to go and can up the gfx settings a bit.


----------



## obs123194 (Apr 5, 2015)

awesome you were right. everything runs perfectly fine on default. I did try DBZ: BT3 and for some reason when I get into a black the screen has black areas  :/


----------



## weatMod (Apr 5, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> awesome you were right. everything runs perfectly fine on default. I did try DBZ: BT3 and for some reason when I get into a black the screen has black areas :/


color me shocked
what is in it? an i5 haswell? or is it broadwell now?
i have an ultrabook with an intel ultramobile i7 haswell with 8gigs and 256GB SSD

and this thing is a total POS
just running chrome and nothing else the mother fucker gets so god damn hot i am literally terrified it's going to burn my fucking house
down
 i can't even use it on my lap just running nothing but chrome unless im looking to get 3rd degree fucking burns and to go sterile for  the rest of my life

just got it back from service , they installed a new fan and it runs even worse than before
you cant even scroll a webpage without it skipping stuttering etc

i can't believe you can run this on piece of shit intel ultramobile shit chips
and you have an i5 my i7 cant even run chrome
maybe it's the newer broadwell chipset?
but i hear intel was just going to make it more power efficient
not really more powerful
the manufacturer of my ultrabook says 6 to 7 hours battery life , i cant even get 80 minutes out of this piece of shit on the lowest settings just running chrome and nothing else
im surprised the piece of shit intel ultramobile processor doesnt melt down completely and burn out running dolphin


----------



## obs123194 (Apr 5, 2015)

i5 haswell


----------



## obs123194 (Apr 5, 2015)

my surface pro 3 does have heating problems so I have a usb fan to cool it.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 5, 2015)

all i can say is i would be very careful running dolphin on it, i would not even attempt to run project 64 on one

my i7 can even run chrome worth a fuck

intel are bastards and so is MS they try to deceive their customers into buying their shitty inferior products
they try to hide that there is a difference in ultrabook processor i7 haswell series from i7 haswell regular laptop processor series
so i ask you did you know that when you bough your surface?
because i didn't when i bough my ultrabook

i didn't realize that ultrabooks use a different chip, an "ultramobile" chip that is NOT the same as a i7 haswell laptop chip

these "ultramobile" chips are pure garbage they overheat and grossly under perform
and the power consumption is so ridiculously understated it's not even funny
they tell you 6 to 7 hours battery life and they really wont even get you a quarter of that
just got my ultrabook back from service they put in a new battery(supposedly) and a new fan and it still performs even worse than when i sent it out

what a rip off , intel and MS should be sued for false advertising

intel ultramobile chips= pure shit
i will NEVER buy another product using intel mobile chips EVER again

it's amazing that much cheaper arm processors can outperform these shit x86 "ultramobile" pieces of garbage and not even get slightly warm

i think arm is the way to go for mobile ,intel should just give up on x86 for mobile because it fucking sucks
their haswell ultramobile chips are disaster , broadwell are probably not much better either
i can't believe they are even allowed to sell such garbage

i basically wasted $1700 on fucking piece of shit that can't even browse the web or even browse files on it's own SSD HDD
windows explorer won't even generate thumbs for image files half the time and when it does it is so god damn slow its not even worth it
so much for SSD HDD's being fast, it seems to make fuck all difference to windows explorer
totally not what i expected of so called cutting edge technology when i threw my money in toilet and bought this abomination


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2015)

I dunno if you're just being ignorant on purpose or...

I have a Surface Pro 2, runs everything great. Dolphin, PCSX2, threw a couple games on it, all run fine


----------



## weatMod (Apr 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I dunno if you're just being ignorant on purpose or...
> 
> I have a Surface Pro 2, runs everything great. Dolphin, PCSX2, threw a couple games on it, all run fine


 
no intel haswell U series sucks shit
they get less than 1/4 of promised battery life, my ultrabook runs hot as fuck with nothing even open
these processors are pure garbage
the bottom of my "ultrabook" is reading 125 degrees Fahrenheit on my infrared thermometer with nothing open but chrome and like 12 tabs
it's unusably slow ,i cant even scroll web pages with photos
i cant even browse photos on the SSD without windows explorer taking 5 minutes to generate thumbs
if it even generates them at all( it usually leaves about 1/4 of them with no thumbnail,or sometimes it wont generate any at all)

it runs hot as fuck its slow as fuck
haswell U series is pure crap IMO i dont see how anyone can even use this shit

i don't have a surfass 3 though
but i would be extremly leary about buying anything from them after MS fucked over their customers with the surface 2 and abandoned RT
there are like no apps in windows store and now RT is not even supported anymore and surfass 2 can't even run x86 programs
i would be fucking bullshit if i bought a surfass 2
but intels haswell U series is just about as fucking useless, sure it can theoretically run x86 programs but it does so so badly it makes you not even want to use it

also i have not even attempted to run emu's the thing is so fucking hot and slow running nothing but chrome id be afraid it would just burn out instantly or explode if i tried to run a emu on it
and it took them 3 weeks to get it back to me just now
3 weeks to replace the fan and battery
it actually runs worse and gets worse battery performance now(about 80 minutes,out of the promised 6to 7 hours)than it did before i sent it out and before they supposedly changed the battery
NEVER A FUCKING GAIN
INTEL IS SHIT, their ultramobile line is PURE SHIT
it fucking worthless
i have NEVER owned ANY piece of electronics that have got this hot IT'S FUCKING RIDICULOUS
there is really no excuse for this
any arm device i have used can run a web browser 1000 times better than this piece of shit can and not give me 2nd dergee burns while doing so
why can tintel make a x86 ultramobile worth a fuck?
why do even the shittiest of low end tablets outperform them when using a browser?
this thig will not EVER scroll smoothly a web page but yet i can do it with ease on a shitty 100$ LG android tablet
i just don't get it , maybe it's just the bloated piece of shit win 8.1 or the new x86 browsers i dont know but i
updated BIOS and restored it, had fan and battery replaced and it runs worse than ever
bout to just toss it in the fucking bin


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> no intel haswell U series sucks shit
> they get less than 1/4 of promised battery life, my ultrabook runs hot as fuck with nothing even open
> these processors are pure garbage
> the bottom of my "ultrabook" is reading 125 degrees Fahrenheit on my infrared thermometer with nothing open but chrome and like 12 tabs
> ...


 

Holy crap... If you dont mind I would love to peak at the software side of that 'mess of a machine'
If you are familiar with TeamViewer that was the route I would go.





obs123194 said:


> awesome you were right. everything runs perfectly fine on default. I did try DBZ: BT3 and for some reason when I get into a black the screen has black areas :/


 
Glad to hear it worked out! Also as far as BT3 goes, there is some tweaking [some builds have issues, so older builds might fix some graphics problems, though it can probably be fixed in  the GPU settings.]


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 6, 2015)

The surface will never run dolphin well. The processor is the reason.


----------



## geishroy (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> no intel haswell U series sucks shit
> they get less than 1/4 of promised battery life, my ultrabook runs hot as fuck with nothing even open
> these processors are pure garbage
> the bottom of my "ultrabook" is reading 125 degrees Fahrenheit on my infrared thermometer with nothing open but chrome and like 12 tabs
> ...


 
you probably have a shit built/brand laptop. RMA it if it sucks so bad.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> no intel haswell U series sucks shit
> they get less than 1/4 of promised battery life, my ultrabook runs hot as fuck with nothing even open
> these processors are pure garbage
> the bottom of my "ultrabook" is reading 125 degrees Fahrenheit on my infrared thermometer with nothing open but chrome and like 12 tabs
> ...



Take it back? Never had those problems.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 6, 2015)

geishroy said:


> you probably have a shit built/brand laptop. RMA it if it sucks so bad.


it's a sony vaio flip 13
i only bough it cause my laptop broke and i liked the design and it had an ntrig digitizer
plus i wanted the new generation wireless display(which does not even work at all now, intel is on the 4th gen of wireless display enabled chips and it doesn't work at all now, on my 1st gen i3 it worked without any problems, now that they fucked it all up by merging it with the miracast standard it NEVER works,conecnts maybe one time out of 100 tries and drops after 2 or 3 minutes)
what a mistake i should have just fixed the 5 yo i3 win7 laptop it had better performance

i can't return it now
i sent it out for factory sony warranty service it came back 3 weeks later and it still runs like shit, i give up
and win 10 machines will probably be even worse
from what i hear the broadwell is only marginally better than haswell and only for power consumption not really any performance increase
and im sure win 10 will be significantly worse and even more bloated than 8.1 is
it will probably need 16 GB just run the OS itself decently
intels x86 ultramobile chip performance can not even come close keeping up with MS and their bloated pieces of shit OS's
they are both killing mobile x86 computing
and all the regular laptops on the market now are all garbage too , they maybe have better performance compared machines with the intel ultra mobile crap chips, but they are all fucking HUGE and weigh a fucking ton and the all look like crap too
and half of the OEM's have got completely out of the laptop /ultrabook biz altogether
there is the worst shit selection of laptops and ultrabooks i have even seen in my life out right now
you can't even find anything decent even if you are willing to shell out the ridiculous prices
there is no selection
i think moores law has finally hit the fucking wall
they say they are going from a 22nm process to 14 nm process but don't really expect to see any noticeable performance increase except a marginally better power consumption


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> it's a sony vaio flip 13
> i only bough it cause my laptop broke and i liked the design and it had an ntrig digitizer
> plus i wanted the new generation wireless display(which does not even work at all now, intel is on the 4th gen of wireless display enabled chips and it doesn't work at all now, on my 1st gen i3 it worked without any problems, now that they fucked it all up by merging it with the miracast standard it NEVER works,conecnts maybe one time out of 100 tries and drops after 2 or 3 minutes)
> what a mistake i should have just fixed the 5 yo i3 win7 laptop it had better performance
> ...


 
I want some evidence or I am calling shill detected.
My teamviewer offer stands.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod

Have you ever tried another os like Ubuntu or Fedora?
Anyway I have a laptop 4gb ram and 2.1 quad core it still can't run chrome as fast as my 1.5 dual core 1gb ram phone


----------



## cracker (Apr 6, 2015)

Why don't you try to get it returned/exchanged for a different model with an HQ/MQ?



RevPokemon said:


> weatMod
> 
> Have you ever tried another os like Ubuntu or Fedora?
> Anyway I have a laptop 4gb ram and 2.1 quad core it still can't run chrome as fast as my 1.5 dual core 1gb ram phone



That Chrome comparison is irrelevant since the mobile version is very stripped down (lack of extensions/plugins being a big one).


----------



## weatMod (Apr 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> weatMod
> 
> Have you ever tried another os like Ubuntu or Fedora?
> Anyway I have a laptop 4gb ram and 2.1 quad core it still can't run chrome as fast as my 1.5 dual core 1gb ram phone


no i wan't to try running ubuntu  from a flash deive on it now that it has touch screen support
 the only thing is that it will not support  wireless display AFAIK


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> no i wan't to try running ubuntu  from a flash deive on it now that it has touch screen support
> the only thing is that it will not support  wireless display AFAIK


Well that sucks 
Intel and ms why must you rape us with your shitty laptop ideas?


----------



## weatMod (Apr 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well that sucks
> Intel and ms why must you rape us with your shitty laptop ideas?


i can't believe that PC OEM's have not followed apples lead with aluminum unibody construction

i don't want a macbook  i want a PC that is built like a macbook  though
 but all they make is plastic crap
 all aluminum construction with the entire pc chasis acting as a heat sink would be ideal  i don't why we have not seen it

the flip i got looks like aluminum, the top lid is built pretty well and feels solid , but the bottom  and keypad and palm rest touch pad are ridiculously flimsy, the keyboard bends in every time you punch a key it  is really thin, the whole thing bends and flexes

it could have been a good machine if not for the poor build of the bottom half

 and MS should have made a lighter version of win8/8.1 for x8x mobiles and ultrabooks ,instead they wasted resources by making RT  that they ended up pulling the plug on


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

weatMod said:


> i can't believe that PC OEM's have not followed apples lead with aluminum unibody construction
> 
> i don't want a macbook  i want a PC that is built like a macbook  though
> but all they make is plastic crap
> ...


Well the bottom half is the most underrated part of a laptop as important stuff like keyboards,touch pad, and heating are all on it

But yeah ms screwed with windows 8 but I'll say that all of the windows os have had the problem of the os sucking on laptops while being decent on desktops...


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 6, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> what's the optimum settings to run wii and gamecube games on a surface pro 3 running a i5 256gb and 8gb of ram? I would love to play the games at 60 fps.


 
Seeing as your question is now answered and suddenly intel hating shills have attacked this thread, maybe you could close it? 
If you need more help with optimization PM me, happy to help!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 7, 2015)

^ Best answer, other than the answer that the OP was looking for


----------

